
ZenPayroll takes on Zenefits with name change (to Gusto) - ub
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/zenpayroll-is-now-gusto-adds-benefits-to-take-on-zenefits/?sr_share=facebook
======
abuehrle
I'm happy to see this. We wanted a better way to manage payroll and some other
HR stuff. We found ZenPayroll (now Gusto) originally through Zenefits. After
weeks of back-and-forths, mistakes, and misinformation from Zenefits, we
decided to sign up directly with ZenPayroll, and they have been wonderful. As
we grow, I'm much happier knowing we can start to handle more with Gusto.

------
muzz
Earlier post, somehow not de-duped:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10233249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10233249)

------
zabramow
YC on YC crime.

